# Big Vs. Small Rabbitry



## MiniRexGirl (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi, 
I am just starting my rabbitry and am wondering if it is at all possible to make a profit with rabbits. I am breeding Mini Rex rabbits in ID. Does it matter the size rabbitry when it comes to making a profit? If so which is better, a small rabbitry or a large one? I currently have 1 buck, 2 brood does, 1 junior doe, 1 retired "pet" doe, and 7 kits that are currently 3 weeks old and are all For Sale. I am hoping to make some profit off of my rabbits so should I stay small? I know that with every rabbit there is some money that will go into it (food, vet, etc) so in that sense it is good to stay small so that expenses are small. But then again income is also small as I would have 2-3 litters at least twice a year. But if I get more bucks/does then the income would go up but then so would expenses. So, I am asking all of you rabbit breeders out there. Which is better? Big or Small?


----------



## hoodat (Jun 12, 2011)

Frankly, unless you are breeding show rabbits and winning a lot of shows don't expect much of an income off rabbits. You have to take most of your profits as meat in the freezer. It's possible to make some money if you can build up regular customers for raw foods diets of cats and dogs. Some want whole carcases, and others want them butchered to varying degrees. (Skinned or unskinned, Guts intact or guts removed,head on or off. some will buy just heads.) You have to learn your customers preferences. There is also a market for rabbits with reptile hobbyists. Let your conscience be your guide but personally I will not sell live rabbits to that trade. I have no objection to selling fresh killed though. As far as selling for human consumption or to pet stores, that is so over regulated that you can easily get into trouble with the authorities without even knowing what you did wrong.
Your best money markets are selling to other breeders for shows and pets sold directly to the buyer instead of to pet shops. Don't underprice that market. They will pay good money for the "right" rabbit. You can make more off one top quality rabbit than the rest of the litter combined will bring if you can prove some show winners in the line.


----------



## MiniRexGirl (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah, I am not raising these for meat so my income will have to depend on the show results. Which at this time my buck is the only one that has any major award (winning BOSV last year with the MVRBA before I bought him). I am hoping to show some this year at the fair (which is run by the ARBA) and will even take any unsold kits in hopes of them doing well and increasing their worth. So I guess the size of the rabbitry doesn't matter as much as the quality of the rabbits in it. Thanks for the info! I am going to be sure to register with the ARBA, NMRRC as well as clubs in my area as soon as I can set the money aside.


----------



## Connorrm (Jun 13, 2011)

MiniRexGirl said:
			
		

> Yeah, I am not raising these for meat so my income will have to depend on the show results. Which at this time my buck is the only one that has any major award (winning BOSV last year with the MVRBA before I bought him). I am hoping to show some this year at the fair (which is run by the ARBA) and will even take any unsold kits in hopes of them doing well and increasing their worth. So I guess the size of the rabbitry doesn't matter as much as the quality of the rabbits in it. Thanks for the info! I am going to be sure to register with the ARBA, NMRRC as well as clubs in my area as soon as I can set the money aside.


I wouldn't ever expect to even break even in rabbits as you're starting out. 

Many of the big name mini rex breeders charge 75+ for their rabbits, and at ARBA convention get 200+. However, they have years old lines, and a proven track record.

When starting in rabbits you get what you pay for. You will want to look for those top lines, and hope that their offspring will entice potential buyers to your animals. You're also going to want to focus on your colors you're working with, and really work hard to continually win Best of Breeds/Best Opposites of breeds.

Also, some colors sell better than others. The demand for chocolate, lilac, lynx, and reds are usually very low. While brokens, otters, and castors are really high.

It's going to depend on your area. If you're really serious about making money off of rabbits you should look into joining ARBA and considering raising a meat breed and get some established processors buying your fryers. 

Show rabbits are an incredibly fun, rewarding, and unique hobby. But, I'd suspect even the top breeders aren't making much money off their 250 dollar (and very well worth the price) animals. Considering they spend 1000s of dollars going to national shows and conventions and showing every weekend.


----------

